# Etihad / Emirates



## KeepDiscovering (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, I am working in the industry and looking for a change. I would like to submit an unsolicited job application to Etihad or Emirarates Airlines to try my luck.

Does anyone know if they have a general recruitment email address or mailing contact on which I can send my application? I had a look on their career websites but they are vacancy-specific so not too useful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not going to speak for everyone on the site, but I would not give out a personal email address of an hr contact for a reference for a job position (if I had one) to someone I did not know and could not vouch for. Best to apply directly for the jobs as the site is set up that way for a reason. Make sure your resume is up to date and very specific and direct. State what you can do for pertaining directly to the job posting and how your qualifications can be utilized. Highlight your skills. Most companies utilize a cv word database that searches and categories, as well as junks, many resumes. There are thousands of people applying for online job positions. Its a tough world out there! Good luck.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

KeepDiscovering said:


> Hi, I am working in the industry and looking for a change. I would like to submit an unsolicited job application to Etihad or Emirarates Airlines to try my luck.
> 
> Does anyone know if they have a general recruitment email address or mailing contact on which I can send my application? I had a look on their career websites but they are vacancy-specific so not too useful.
> 
> Thanks.


Doing a quick search on Etihads' Recruitment shows a few oppurtunities. 

I'd start there first or approach them telephonically. These days anyone can send an e-mail - it's worth a try.


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

for emirates, you can visit Welcome to Emirates Group Careers Centre - Work for Emirates
all the best...


----------

